# Ladies, what's the biggest and best you've gotten?



## redticked

Thank's wildchild for the welcome. I'm sure you'll do fine this deer season. Don't feel bad mines not going the greatest either. Missed half of bow season due to driving the 4- wheeler off a bridge bear season and haven't even got my new gun blind put out yet.


----------



## wildchild

> _Originally posted by trout _
> *280 for a bear is a good bear.
> Everything you take is a trophy I think.
> Being out there is what matters. *


yes a 280 is a good bear, compared to redtick it is not  (my statement was to her)
I would love to be out hunting more if the males would cooperate a little more with the female hunters!(long story)
I am still out in the woods, looking for mushrooms, just enjoying the great outdoors, running my dog.
I always enjoy myself when i am "out" and that is what really matters to me. 

Redtick~4 wheeler off a bridge??? are you OK? 
how do you plan on getting your deer? bow or rifle?


----------



## redticked

Wildchild- Yes I'm fine now- Took a while before I could move my right arm. My shoulder and collar bone were shifted over and torn cartalidge in my rib's and I was just really stiff. It was only a small bridge over a revine. I was in loose gravel going down a hill and started sliding to the right and the back tire dropped off the bridge and it flipped over a few times.
Anyway I did get to start bow hunting a few week's ago (thank's to my therapist miracle worker).
And I know how you feel about the "women not allowed thing" suck's dosen't it. I fixed my hubby's butt this year, I told him if I wasn't allowed then I'd go to someone else's camp. He did end up renting a place for us to stay. I'm so mean!! Butt try it it work's.!
Sorry for the blah blah.
redticked


----------



## redticked

I forgot, yes you're bear is impressive, mine was just beginner's luck since it was my first time.


----------



## wildchild

Redticked, glad you are ok an able to pull that bow back.
Good luck with your hunt and hope you will be able to tell us about your big buck you got this year. 
I am not doing any hunting until the weekend of the 20th. but i will hopefully get my 1st deer. I hope so i need some meat


----------



## redticked

Thank's wild, good luck to you also!


----------



## timberdoodle528

The biggest fish I have ever caught would have to be a Salmon from the P.M river. (20 lbs)
This year I got my first deer ever. I shot a buck opening morning of gun. Half his rack was missing, he would have been a 4 point, but I guess he's just a 2-point. I know he's not that big, but I couldn't have been happier if it was a 10 point that morning.


----------



## rockinmichigan

I'm surprised you can use that as a thread subject. LOL I thought you were being sexual or something


----------



## maxemus

HELLO MCFLY!!!!!!!!


----------



## rockinmichigan

LOL I haven't heard that line in awhile. On another note, I'd love to do some hunting this fall, would love to go for bear.


----------



## Snoopy

4 pt buck
350 lb blue fin tuna
5 lb brook trout
18 lb pike
10 lb walleye
20 lb salmon
18 lb steelie
175 lb husband


----------



## rockinmichigan

Definately stuff to brag about Snoopy, I'd be happy with half of any one of those you mentioned, except the husbund part of course :chillin:


----------

